# NARS "Albatross" dupe?



## Curly1908 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any suggestions?


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe vanilla pigment, especially if you press it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 25, 2009)

I looked at Wet N Wild 'bronzer' (not nearly dark enough to be one in my opinion though) in Acapulco Glow at the drugstore today, and it looks *kinda* like Albatross...


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jan 27, 2009)

I found this post on a blog I frequently read where she posted swatches of her higlighting products. It might be helpful in your quest to search for a NARS Albatross dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Lip Print: Highlighting - How to & What to use


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

MAC Solar White e/s is also very close.


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Jan 29, 2009)

Benefit Highbeam - gives the dewy look...moonbeam has the similiar gold sheen that albatross leaves but i think highbeam is better when mixing with foundation.  ($28 CAD or $24 USD)

Otherwise..if you're not too big on the golden shimmer NYX Mosaic Blushes in MPB01 ("Highlight") is good.  
It gives that whitening/brightening effect that you can use on the cheekbones. The purple and pink blocks in the compact gives you a lighter complexion which I use on days when i prefer the matte look but with some dimension.  It's $9.99 CAD or $8.99 USD (which u can prolly get for even cheaper off cherry culture).


----------

